# cool ipad dock



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

cool ipad dock...check this out

iBook modder finds a novel home for iPad -- Engadget


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to last month....


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this thread a time machine? Awesome!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, but sadly, you can only go back as far as the time of the first post...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I shouldn't have been so hard on _imactheknife_... the other thread is obviously about cases, and we should have a thread about iPad docks.

Here's one I think is pretty cool... 










(via TUAW / iPadDetective)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> Taking the iPad-as-TV-replacement concept to its literal conclusion, the V-Luxe iPad Stand ($TBA) turns your iPad into a '50s style TV set. Available in three finishes — walnut, cherry, or African mahogany — it offers cable access for audio and power, a hidden speaker cabinet that can accomodate low-profile systems, swivel and tilt adjustments, and access to the device's screen and Home button. A great way to repurpose an aging first-gen unit, or a soon-to-be-replaced iPad 2.


(UnCrate)


----------

